# Be on the lookout for new pics...



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

...cause we have a new foster! Meet Mr. Sad Face!










Well, you may be asking why he has been nicknamed Mr. Sad Face, since he doesn't look too sad. Well, he's happy now, but I'll post a picture of his old cage, and a bit about his history, and it isn't quite as cheery.

Mr. Sad Face will be staying with me for a week or two, then will be moving in with a new family to care for him properly.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

What a looker!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, I hope you can change his name soon to Mr. Happy Pants!  He's beautiful. <3


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

What a cutie.


----------



## EtherealRose (Mar 15, 2012)

aaah too cute! He looks a lil' grumpy hehe.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is so cute!


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

I love grumpy hedgie faces! Hehe, I think his name should be updated to Mr. Grumpy Butt! :lol: I'm sure he is so much happier now!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's a Mr. Cutie-Pie!!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

omg that face.


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

raerysdyk said:


> I love grumpy hedgie faces! Hehe, I think his name should be updated to Mr. Grumpy Butt! :lol: I'm sure he is so much happier now!


Oh God xD Mr Grumpy Butt sounds perfect hehe
And he is stunning even with his grumpy face :3


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Aww, poor guy, he actually wasn't grumpy at all in that pic.

So, belated, but as promised, here's Sad Face's history. He's about a year old, and for the first 4 months of his life he spent his time with some people who bought him from a pet store. They decided they didn't want him any more, so they sold him to a college couple. That couple had him for about 8 months, then broke up and neither person wanted him. So he was posted on CL to find a new home, and I snatched him up.

This was the cage they had him in. A wheel he couldn't even fit in, and NO room to move around. He had a water bottle, a food dish, and nothing comfy to sleep under. He was just huddled in his igloo.









When I got him back home, I let him spend the night in his old cage. The next day I set him up in one of my tub cages, gave him real food (the previous owner didn't give me any food and said he didn't know what he was even feeding before, but it looked like grocery store crap cat food), and gave him an appropriate sized wheel. He had such bad dry skin that just holding him would totally powder my whole lap with white flakes. I was amazed at how many skin flakes came off, and he still has a lot more. I also gave him a bath, because he was covered in poop, had shavings stuck in his sheath, and overall was grimy. The water was murky brown when I was rinsing him off.

After bath:









Fortunately, despite his mediocre previous care and aside from the dry skin, he seems to be in excellent health. He's a good weight, not overweight but not skinny, and he has the best temperament. The one thing that made me feel so bad for him was that when I gave him his food and water dish that second night, he sat and drank the entire dish of water as if he'd never tasted liquid in his life - it took him a good 10 minutes. Then he ate his WHOLE ENTIRE bowl of food (I had topped it off) as if he'd never eaten real food before.

OMG WATER









I love my wheel... and I love to fingerpaint









He's definitely enjoying life right now running and exploring and eating and drinking and being loved.  Just thought I'd share a happy ending with you all!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is beautiful and so lucky you saw him and got him.


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Awe! Now he is Mr. Happy Face! He looks so proud on his wheel! lol :lol: I love hearing happy stories like this!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2012)

that cages setup is so sad.
hes sucha cutie tho. i love the after bath picture.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh goodness......I literally have tears of joy for Mr. Happy Face! I'm so glad that he's found you. This story has blessed me today. Thank you. <3 Thank you for rescuing that sweet boy.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I'm so happy I stumbled across this thread! The best stories are the ones with happy endings <3


----------

